
To Understand Rising Inequality, Consider the Janitors Then and Now - whyenot
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/03/upshot/to-understand-rising-inequality-consider-the-janitors-at-two-top-companies-then-and-now.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
sid-kap
Does anyone know if the large tech companies that give free lunch,
microkitchen food, etc. to their employees also give these benefits to their
service workers (janitors, etc.)?

------
hprotagonist
while there is no chance of the kind of advancement that Evans had, plant
staff (janitors, landscapers, etc.) at univerisities occupy an interesting
space.

In particular, they're full time employees, get good vacation and benefits
plans, and (at my R1 school), their first two children, if accepted, get 4
years of undergrad tuition each.

This is an astonishingly strong incentive, and it shows. Retention rates are
basically 100%.

